# Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen



## L.B. (9. August 2011)

*Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich brauche jetzt mal kompetente Hilfe. Es geht um mein neues USB Mikrofon T.Bone MB88U von Thomann, das für Teamspeak und Skype eingesetzt werden soll. In Teamspeak läuft das Mikrofon ohne Probleme mit ausreichend hohem Pegel, in Skype hingegen ist das Mikrofon zu leise, obwohl der Regler in Maximalposition steht. Auch in Programmen wie Audacity oder beim direkten Abhören ist das Mikrofon sehr leise. TS3 scheint also eine interne Verstärkung des Mikrofonsignals zu bieten. In Windows selbst steht der Pegel auf 100%, die Suche nach dem Mic-Boost war leider nicht erfolgreich. Ein Regler für den Mic-Boost unter der Pegeleinstellung ist nicht vorhanden. Ich vermute, das liegt daran, dass es sich um ein USB-Mic handelt.
Ich finde das Verhalten recht seltsam, da das Mikrofon an sich sehr leise, in Teamspeak aber laut genug ist. Also muss es doch auch in anderen Anwendungen funktionieren, oder? Da das Signal oohnehin nur in digitaler Form vorliegt und die AD-Wandlung im Mic stattfindet dürfte man doch auch ohne Qualitätsverlust die Laustärke auf einen akzeptablen Pegel anheben können. Gibt es für diesen Zweck eventuell eine spezielle Software? 
Es wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, ich habe mich schon durch den halben Google-Index geackert und nichts gefunden.  Und empfehlt mir bitte kein anderes Mic, denn das Teil ist von der Qualität her unschlagbar.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Waren da keine Treiber dabei, bei denen dann auch ein Tool zum konfigurieren mit dabei ist?

Und hast Du mal bei windows, systemsteuerung, audio oder so ähnlich geschaut bei "Aufnahme", ob Du da das Mic findest und vlt. per Rechtsklick noch was ändern kannst?


ps: USB => Das Mic "ist" eine eigene Soundkarte, aber halt eben NUR für Aufnahme - nen MicBoost hast Du nur bei einem Mic-In einer Soundkarte.


----------



## L.B. (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Das Problem ist, dass es keine eigenen Treiber gibt. Das Mikrofon nutzt den Windows-Treiber. In den Eigenschaften des Mikrofons ist der Pegel schon auf 100% eingestellt. 
Der einzige Weg zum höheren Pegel geht also über die Software. Teamspeak bekommt es ja hin, nur bei Skype und allen anderen Anwendungen geht es nicht.  
In der Registry habe ich einen Eintrag namens MicBoost gefunden, der auf 0b01000000 stand. Allerdings möchte ich da nicht herumexperimentieren, bin nämlich froh, dass mein Rechner gerade mal problemlos läuft. 

Alternativ hat das Mikrofon noch einen XLR Ausgang, den ich mit einem Klinkeneingang der Soundkarte verbinden könnte. Allerdings würde ich auf die zusätzlichen langen Kabel gene verzichten, denn über USB kann ich bequem an meinen Hub auf dem Schreibtisch gehen.


Edit: Gibt es eventuell einen universellen Treiber, den ich nutzen könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

hast Du mal bei TBone geschaut, ob die was anbieten? Ansonsten vlt. mal updates für Board usw. suchen. Ach ja: geht es denn um die Aufnahmelautstärke, also nimmt es auch leise auf, oder ist es "nur" so, dass Du Dich selber zu leise hörst?

Per XLR wird es vlt eh nix, da Du vermutlich dann auch eine Soundkarte mit Phantomspeisung benötigen würdest - oder hast Du eine solche Karte?


----------



## L.B. (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

T.Bone ist die Hausmarke von Thomann, deshalb gibt es wahrscheinlich auch keine speziellen Treiber. Neue Boardtreiber möchte ich nicht unbedingt installieren (never touch a running system ).
Das Mikrofon nimmt sehr leise auf. Wenn ich zum Beispiel in Audacity eine Aufnahme bei größtmöglicher Aufnahmelautstärke mache, ist der Pegel sehr gering. Wenn ich die Aufnahme in Audacity nachträglich verstärke, kommt man auf einen guten Pegel bei immer noch guter Qualität, erst wenn man es übertreibt, wird das Rauschen zu laut. 
Teamspeak scheint das Signal irgendwie intern noch einmal zu verstärken, sodass man mich gut verstehen kann. Bei Skype und anderen Programmen gibt es aber keine solche Funktion, weshalb der Pegel viel zu gering ausfällt.


Eidt: Ich habe gestern auch mal den Support angeschrieben und folgende Antwort bekommen: 



> diese  Pegeldifferenzen resultieren aus den nicht einheitlich standartisierten  digitalen Pegeln. Das Mikrofon erreicht bei Vollaussteuerung (0dBVU) einen  digitalen Pegel von -18dBFS. Das ist der Pegel, der in den meisten  Audioanwendungen verwendet wird. Teamspeak setzt diesen Pegel offenbar weiter  herauf, unter Umständen sogar auf 0dBFS, was dann deutlich lauter wäre. Zum  Übersteuerungsschutz ist es wahrscheinlich so, dass Ihr VoIP Client ebenfalls  auf 0dBVU = -18dBFS gepegelt ist, so dass das Signal recht leise ist. Eine  Lösung für dieses Problem fällt mir leider nicht ein, da diese nur  Softwareseitig zu realisieren wäre.


Man kann den Pegel also nur seitens der Software weiter anheben. D.h. ich benötige ein Programm, das so etwas hinbekommt. Kennt da jemand etwas?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

neue Boardtreiber sind IMMER eine gute Wahl. nicht mit BIOS-Updates verwechseln - ich hab seit Jahren nicht mehr gehört, dass wegen Boardtreibern ein System durcheinandergebracht wird 


Die Frage ist eben auch, warum es bei Dir ZU leise ist. dass es bei TS "lauter" ist, wäre ja kein Problem - aber dass es ansonsten so extrem leise ist... oder ist es gar nicht sooooo leise, wie es hier im Thread erscheint? ^^  das mic muss natürlich laut genug sein, dass Du bei ner Aufnahme mit maximalpegel, wenn Du normal laut ins Mic sprichst, ich sag mal mind. einen Auschlagspegel zu 50% auf die 0dB-grenze hast.


----------



## L.B. (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Sagen wir mal so, wenn ich das Mic so benutze, wie es vorgesehen ist (Gesangsmikrofon, das man sich direkt vor den Mund hält), dann funktioniert es einwandfrei. Da ich es aber auf dem Tisch stehen habe und gut 60cm entfernt sitze, ist der Pegel entsprechend niedriger. Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass ich sehr leise spreche. 
Doch wenn es in Teamspeak funktioniert, muss es ja generell möglich sein. Also muss es irgendeine Möglichkeit geben, das Signal auch in Skype lauter zu bekommen.

Bist du dir denn sicher, dass neue Boardtreiber eine Verbesserung bringen? Schließlich ist die Option für Mic-Boost komplett deaktiviert. Ist sie in neueren Versionen wieder vorhanden?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Mic boost ist wie gesagt nur für den Line-In einer Soundkarte / onboardsound, damit wirst Du so oder so nix anfangen können. Aber möglicherweise bringen neue Treiber eine bessere Kompatibilität zu den integrierten Mic-Treibern.


Und so ein Mic ist halt auch nicht dafür gedacht, 60cm weit weg zu stehen. Vlt hat Teamspeak ja eine automatische erhöhung, wenn es einen zu geringen pegel feststellt? Gibt es bei skype vlt. so was wie "normalisieren" oder so?


----------



## Own3r (9. August 2011)

Dann musst du wohl das Mic etwas näher an dein Mund schieben.


----------



## L.B. (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Ok, ich gebe jetzt auf. Dann fliegt Skype eben wieder vom Rechner, Teamspeak läuft ja.  Der Supportmitarbeiter meinte ja, dass der Pegel in Teamspeak höher liegt als bei anderen Anwendungen, was ich bestätigen konnte. Eine Software zur Verstärkung habe ich leider nicht gefunden. 
Und wie Own3r schon sagte, kann man das Mic noch etwas anders positionieren, was dann für Teamspeak in einer angenehnemen Sprachlautstärke resultieren wird.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

moin moin, da ich dasselbe problem mit dem t-bone hatte meld ich mich auch mal kurz, ich hab nach 3 tagen aufgegeben und mir nen anderes mic geholt da ich es nicht direkt vorm mund positionieren sondern frei aufm schreibtisch platzieren wollte , auch über thomann, aber kein tbone mehr sondern das  Samson Go Mic welches alle anforderungen ohne probleme erfüllt


----------



## L.B. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Das Samson Mic hatte ich auch in der Auswahl, allerdings ist es nochmal 15€ teurer als das T.Bone. Ich werde das T.Bone behalten, da es in Teamspeak einwandfrei arbeitet und außerdem eine sehr gute Klangqualität hat. Wenn ich wirklich mal irgendetwas aufnehmen möchte, kann ich die Aufnahme ja nachträglich noch verstärken. Lediglich Skype kann man nicht gebrauchen, weil es zu leise ist. 

@Herbboy: Neue Chipsatztreiber habe ich gerstern auch mal ausprobiert, gebracht hat es aber nichts. Meinst du, ich soll den neuesten Audiotreiber für das CHIV installieren? das dürfte ja nichts nützen, da das Mic ja über USB und nicht über die Soundkarte läuft, oder?

P.S. Vielleicht bekomme ich es ja noch hin.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Chiv ist, aber: das mic hat nen eigenen Audiochip, daher wird ein Treiber für onboardsound oder so was wohl nix bringen.


----------



## L.B. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

CHIV --> Crosshair IV Formula 

Ich habe jetzt aber noch ein anderes Problem. Wenn ich den Rechner kalt starte, wird das Mic nicht erkannt. Im Gerätemanager wird es mit einem Ausrufezeichen angezeigt und "das Gerät konnte nicht gestartet werden (Fehlercode 10)" wird angezeigt. Erst wenn man das Mic aus- und dann neu einsteckt, wird der Treiber abermals installert und alles funktioniert. Wenn man den Rechner durchstarten lässt (Neustart), tritt das Problem im Übrigen nicht auf. Das Problem steht auch nicht in Zusammenhang mit dem neuen Chipsatztreiber, da es auch vorher schon vorhanden war. Was vielleicht auch noch von Interesse sein könnte, ist die Tatsache, dass das Mic an einem Hub hängt und ich das USB-Kabel ein wenig gekürtzt habe (Hust...hust... ). Ein neues Kabel ist aber schon auf dem Weg zu mir. Ich denke aber eher, dass es ein Softwareproblem ist, kann mir aber nicht erklären, wie ich es beheben könnte.

Edit: Ichh würde gerne einen anderen Treiber für das Mic nutzen, kennt jemand einen alternativen Treiber für USB Audio Geräte?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Teste es doch mal an einem anderen USB-Port und ohne Hub, auch wegen des Start-Problems.


----------



## L.B. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Könnte ich machen, allerdings wäre das als Dauerlösung vollkommen ungeeignet. 
Besser gefallen würde mir ein neuer Treiber, da hierdurch eventuell auch das Problem mit dem geringen Pegel behoben werden könnte, aber ich habe noch nichts Passendes finden können.

Edit: Könnte dieser Treiber gehen? Bzw. kann man das überhaupt als Treiber verwenden?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Nö, der Treiber ist nur für ASIO-Anwendungen gedacht - das sind Programme zum Musikmachen usw.


----------



## L.B. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Ich vermute, dass das Problem mit dem Treiber am Hub liegt. Nach einiger Recherche habe ich nämölich verdächtig oft einen Zusammenhang zwischen "Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden" und USB Hub gelesenen. Das liegt an der gerätespezifischen Adressierung des USB Ports und Hubs sind ja kaskadiert, was einige Geräte nicht hinbekommen. 

Um nochmal auf XLR zurückzukommen. Das Mikrofon ist dynamisch, benötigt also meines Wissens nach keine Phantomspeisung. Das heißt, ich könnte das Mic mit einem speziellen XLR->Klinke Kabel von Conrad an die Soundkarte anschließen und hätte gleichzeitig das Problem mit dem geringen Pegel behoben, da der Xonar Treiber alle benötgiten Einstellungen zur Mikrofonverstärkung samt Boost bietet. Was sagst du dazu, Herbboy?


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Probieren kannst Du es - vlt. auch bei Thomann fragen, ob die wisssen, dass das mit einer normalen Consumerkarte geht.


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Ich habe nochmal an den Support geschrieben, ob die Adaptierung von XLR auf Klinke möglich ist. Aus den Bewertungen des Kabels geht allerdings schon hervor, dass es kein Problem ist. Der einzige Haken ist jetzt nur noch der Mindestbestellwert von 25€.  Wenn jemand auch noch einen günstigen Artikel bei Thomann braucht, soll er sich bitte per PN melden.  
Ansonsten wäre das erst einmal geklärt. Ich sag euch dann, ob das Vorhaben funktioniert hat.


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Das nenne ich Service.  Zitat vom Support:



> mit dem  Kamerakabel können Sie das Mikrofon anschliessen. Der Vorteil wäre, dass Sie  tatsächlich den Grad der Vorverstärkung einstellen können. Ich denke, dass diese  Lösung funktionieren kann.



Damit kann auch dieses Problem zu den Akten (in meine 2TB große PC-Probleme-Akten-Bibliothek ) gelegt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

kannst ja mal im Bekanntenkreis nachfragen, ob da vlt. einer Musik macht und zufällig zB ein paar Patchkabel braucht oder so   oder schau mal bei Music Store professional , ob die auch einen "nur" 10€-Artikel liefern.


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

Ich habe das Kabel jetzt bei Conrad bestellt, es sollte also übermorgen da sein.  Die Soundqualität dürfte ja gegenüber der internen Soundkarte im Mikrofon ähnlich wenn nicht sogar besser ausfallen, oder?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich habe das Kabel jetzt bei Conrad bestellt, es sollte also übermorgen da sein.  Die Soundqualität dürfte ja gegenüber der internen Soundkarte im Mikrofon ähnlich wenn nicht sogar besser ausfallen, oder?


 
bei dem t-bone das ich hatte und zurück geschickt habe, war die aufnahmequalit des titanium hd microfoneingangs dem der im mikrofon verbauten usb soundkarte unterlegen 
hab aber auch nicht geschaut ob sich da was optimieren lässt, war immer noch zu leise, daher dann umstieg auf des samson mic


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

X-fi und Asus kann man aber schlecht vergleichen. Wir werden sehen. 

Edit: Gerade habe ich mal ein selbstgebautes Stereo-Mikrofon angeschlossen und das ist donnernd laut. Die Qualität ist dabei leider etwas übel (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken ).


----------



## L.B. (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofonverstärkung erhöhen*

So, gerade ist das XLR auf Klinke Kabel angekommen. Fazit: 10€ ärmer habe ich wieder ein Kabel im Schrank rumfliegen, dass ich nicht gebrauchen kann.  Der Pegel ist ein absoluter Witz. Wenn ich volle Pulle aufdrehe, den Boost einschalte, komme ich ungefähr auf die Hälfte des USB Pegels. Das reicht nicht einmal mehr für Teamspeak. Nebenbei muss ich cann0nf0dder recht geben, dass die Qualität bei dieser hohen Verstärkung ebenfalls leidet. Auf der Packung steht bei Empfindlichkeit "XLR: -54dB", was meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen zu viel ist, um damit arbeiten zu können. Natürlich kann man jetzt einen Mic Pre-Amp anschließen, aber dann hätte ich mir auch direkt ein teureres Mic holen können.  Also lasse ich die ganze Geschickte jetzt über USB weiterlaufen. Die Probleme mit dem Treiber lagen übrigens an den beiden linken USB Ports des Hubs, mit den beiden rechten geht es ohne Probleme. Also gebe ich mich mit dem USB Pegel zufrieden, stelle das Mic etwas näher in meine Richtung, spreche lauter und alles läuft.


----------

